# Who is going to the meeting this Saturday?



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 27, 2008)

Is anyone going to the Area III meeting next weekend 10/4? Just was curious. We are having massive gas shortages, so I guess I will have to take gas cans to make sure I get back home.

With the gas situation in SC/NC, is it too late to get an absentee ballot? They are predicting that we may not have gas until mid to late the following week. Gas stations are receving only enough gas to turn their pumps on for a few hours before running out.

Tina Ferro

SC


----------



## Lewella (Sep 29, 2008)

Absentee Ballot requests had to be postmarked by August 1st and absentee ballots had to be mailed back to the office by September 15th.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

I might get stuck if I go. The Upper SC won't be guaranteed gas for the next two weeks. Can anyone confirm that there is gas in GA & TN?

Tina


----------

